# So about the Waves H-Series...



## DS_Joost (May 14, 2017)

Since about a week or so I completed the Waves H-Series through the plugin deals they have going on right now. I already had the H-Comp and H-Delay through the Gold bundle, and recently added the H-EQ and H-Reverb.

My question is, why does nobody talk about these on this forum?

I ask this because I find them to be really, really great! They have recently become my go-to plugins on many orchestral applications. It is strange, because they aren't really advertised as being made with the orchestral user in mind, but then again, tools are tools and it is about the way you use them.

But seriously, the H-Comp has got to be my most used compressor ever. It's so silky smooth, especially on drums. Then there's the H-EQ that is really cool for it's many EQ curves per frequency band (7 per band, from vintage to digital). It can be as smooth and as precise as one wishes it to be.

The H-Delay has also become my go to delay. I love that it can be as clean and as analog as one wishes.

But the H-Reverb takes the cake. I've never heard an algorithmic reverb sounding so smooth and unobtrusive whilst at the same time giving me so many options over controlling the sound. It's like a reverb creator. Now, I also have EW Spaces, which is the finest convolution reverb all in all to me, and IR1, which I use when I want to try something different (and, even though old, is still really good). But the H-Reverb has completely changed my mind about algorithmic reverbs. There's none of that inherent 'fakeness' that I hear with so many algorithmic reverbs. Of course, if you want to have that pure 80's Phil Collins gated snare drum verb, you can make it, but you get the point.

The power of these plugins lies in the Hybrid moniker. They can sound as digital or perfect or as analog or dirty as you want them to be.

So why have I never seen a thread about them here? If you can, try them, especially the H-Comp and H-Reverb. You might be very pleasantly surprised!


----------



## JVazquez (Jun 30, 2017)

$29 only today! I think you've convinced me to buy it...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 30, 2017)

Do it, it's a great reverb.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 30, 2017)

I've been eyeing up the reverb myself. Getting it today . I already have and love the H-delay. You can't go wrong with R-Bass either. I think I'm going to get the LO Air to use on certain sounds in specific situations.

Does anyone use or know if the IN Phase vst is a good tool ? It's a great price for something I may need at times?

FYI : You can get a better deal at the Waves site if you buy 6 plugins or more it goes to 40% off. Also try the code CK901 for an additional 10% off. I found the Gold bundle to be only $126 at Audiodeluxe which is a steal too if you want that .


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 1, 2017)

Also got the whole bundle 

They are awesome...and H-Reverb is something else indeed


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 1, 2017)

However, I must point out that after writing this post I decided to set it up with Hollywood Strings and run them through the 480 Large Hall preset...which sent the CPU meter of my 2012 Mac Pro 12-Core to 100%...

So she is a heavy resource hungry monster that H-Reverb


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 1, 2017)

Are you sure it's the reverb and not Play?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 2, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> Are you sure it's the reverb and not Play?


I am running VE PRO 6, so the Hollywood Strings are hosted on my PC over the network to the Mac Pro

So yeah, certainly H-Reverb....when I bypass the plug-in (H-Reverb) the CPU drops back down to almost nothing

EDIT: I must also mention I am using the H-Reverb Long plug-in


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 2, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I am running VE PRO 6, so the Hollywood Strings are hosted on my PC over the network to the Mac Pro
> 
> So yeah, certainly H-Reverb....when I bypass the plug-in (H-Reverb) the CPU drops back down to almost nothing
> 
> EDIT: I must also mention I am using the H-Reverb Long plug-in


Ah , I'll give it a try tonight or tomorrow running a full string section and report back with my findings unless someone else here can try replicating . Might be an issue for Waves


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 3, 2017)

Okay , so I ran multiple versions of the reverb preset 480 large hall with multiple instances running of H reverb long 5.0 / 5.1 / 5.0 stereo and 5.1 stereo and with over 5 GB of string samples loaded into Kontakt directly within Ableton Live and my cpu does not push past 27% and I'm only running an Imac I5 with 16GB Ram . Hreverb only takes up about 1% cpu when it's being used as a send or an insert. Without the reverb CPU only at 23-25% . You may want to contact Waves about the issue you are having. I cannot replicate 100% cpu spikes here.


----------



## bryla (Jul 4, 2017)

So got the H-bundle on the mega sale. Can see great use of all of them in the future!


----------



## Fleer (Sep 17, 2018)

Lowest bundle price ever for another 6 hours or so.


----------



## bryla (Sep 18, 2018)

So over one year ago since I bought it. Haven't actually used any in a track.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 18, 2018)

H-Delay is pretty killer, and H-EQ is my favorite eq that isn't Fabfilter. It's a really good price imo.


----------



## DS_Joost (Sep 18, 2018)

I still use it everyday in my productions. All these plugins just work, sound incredibly, and their workflow just completely fits me. For the price they are unbeatable, for real. If you haven't got them, get them!


----------



## MatFluor (Sep 18, 2018)

Thank god I accidentally thought about getting some wave plugins with my disposable income this month. Looked at the website this morning, saw H-Series, saw a 6-hour timer. 

They sound nice so far, from what I looked up video wise, the sound is good - didn't have much chance to test them of course


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 18, 2018)

They are always $29. If not just wait week or so.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 18, 2018)

It’s the bundle. And it’s $24. That’s $6 each.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 18, 2018)

Fleer said:


> It’s the bundle. And it’s $24. That’s $6 each.



itll soon be "free".


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 18, 2018)

Fleer said:


> It’s the bundle. And it’s $24. That’s $6 each.



Snooze and lose!  Came and went before I could grab ….


----------



## bryla (Sep 18, 2018)

Fleer said:


> It’s the bundle. And it’s $24. That’s $6 each.


$99 here. Where do you see the H series bundle for $24?


----------



## Fleer (Sep 18, 2018)

As I wrote yesterday, limited for a few hours.


----------



## Counterpointer (Sep 18, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I am running VE PRO 6, so the Hollywood Strings are hosted on my PC over the network to the Mac Pro
> 
> So yeah, certainly H-Reverb....when I bypass the plug-in (H-Reverb) the CPU drops back down to almost nothing
> 
> EDIT: I must also mention I am using the H-Reverb Long plug-in




I also experience very heavy CPU load with the Hybrid plugins. Not just the reverb. The EQ, I can't even use cause it's slowing my project down so much. And I always use the reverb as sends, but it does produces some crackling and pops when jumping around in the midi editor. The delay, I don't use that much since I feel that it produces a lot of weird noises, like hiss and pops.


----------



## premjj (Sep 19, 2018)

Fleer said:


> It’s the bundle. And it’s $24. That’s $6 each.



The mail I got from Waves said $59. When did they change that to $24? 

Was that the upgrade price for the bundle, in case you already own a few of the H-plugins?


----------



## Fleer (Sep 19, 2018)

No, used the Soundgrid coupon to bring it down: https://www.waves.com/soundgrid-101


----------



## premjj (Sep 19, 2018)

Fleer said:


> No, used the Soundgrid coupon to bring it down: https://www.waves.com/soundgrid-101



Wow! $50 just for taking a test.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 19, 2018)

And the good services of everyPlugin.com


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 19, 2018)

Fleer said:


> No, used the Soundgrid coupon to bring it down: https://www.waves.com/soundgrid-101


I didn't know about this. Thanks for the heads up . I just got the code


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 19, 2018)

Very interesting. SoundGrid is trying to give VePro a run for its money? So far it looks like very few 3rd party vendors are onboard. It’s goung to be a tough fight in the boxing ring.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 19, 2018)

tmhuud said:


> Very interesting. SoundGrid is trying to give VePro a run for its money? So far it looks like very few 3rd party vendors are onboard. It’s goung to be a tough fight in the boxing ring.


WE need to stop all the inbred fighting really...


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 6, 2019)

H-Series get waay down @ Audio Deluxe today with 'HOLIDAY2018' discount + current 'HALFOFF'.

Have lotsa solid FX, but at < $10 ea, this still looks interesting.


----------



## premjj (Jan 7, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> H-Series get waay down @ Audio Deluxe today with 'HOLIDAY2018' discount + current 'HALFOFF'.
> 
> Have lotsa solid FX, but at < $10 ea, this still looks interesting.



Thanks for the heads up on this.

The 'halfoff'code is working on already discounted products on the waves site too. So $29 plugins are only $14.5 in case someone wants to buy.


----------



## premjj (Jan 7, 2019)

Has any one tried out the PRS models?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 7, 2019)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Also got the whole bundle
> 
> They are awesome...and H-Reverb is something else indeed



I haven't tried the reverb yet, but so love the delay and eq in that series.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 7, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> I haven't tried the reverb yet, but so love the delay and eq in that series.


The Reverb will suck the life out of your computer. The only way I was able to run it was through VEP. When I hosted it in Logic Pro X or Cubase it almost killed my DAWs


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 7, 2019)

premjj said:


> Has any one tried out the PRS models?


Yep, really like those!

As a guitarist first and foremost, I find the tones are great and really nice to have that PRS sound


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 7, 2019)

tmhuud said:


> Very interesting. SoundGrid is trying to give VePro a run for its money? So far it looks like very few 3rd party vendors are onboard. It’s goung to be a tough fight in the boxing ring.


SoundGrid is completely different to VE Pro. 

VE Pro is a network host mixing system, where as SoundGrid is network I/O and DSP.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 7, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> itll soon be "free".



Actually, I got the Compressor for free lol. They gave it away on Facebook.

I think that Waves has a mixed reputation, but the H-Comp and H-Delay (the only two I own) are pretty fantastic.


----------

